# Concentrate Reviews



## ASHBUNNY (22/6/21)

*Feel free to please comment suggestions on some good brands/flavours or ones to avoid, elaborate if possible.

Goodies:*

Capella (CAP)
Cool mint

Flavour Art (FA)
Spearmint
(A good spearmint although I would try others).

Black cherry

Molir Berry
Red Cherry
(sherbet like cherry, a mix of this with black cherry and spearmint almost tastes like cherry bomb)


Flavour West (FW)
Extreme ice
(very subtle, not very strong, enhances some flavour profiles).


*
Badies:
*

Flavour apprentice (Fa)
Sweet tea
(I know overall this brand has good flavours, their sweet tea is just not for me though. It is like black tea, it is a very strong flavour that I would recommend starting below 3% in a mix, definitely needs sweetener if you use it. But like I said, just not for me).


Hangsen
Coconut
(still quite unsure about this one, perhaps i have not found what works well with it yet. Overall it is very weak and easy falls away between other flavours).


INW
Raw pineapple
 (Absolutely gross, it is like taking a mix of random leaves in a forest and chewing on them. If you have a general idea of pineapple, this is not it!).


TFA
Lemon Lime II
(probably an okay one to mix with, although it easily fades away between other flavours, if your looking for a subtle sweet lemon taste this is not it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myBru (23/6/21)

I have found that Flavour Art's concentrates are either excellent, or terrible... Such a weird situation. Some of their flavours that are excellent are:
1. Watermelon 
2. Pineapple, I love their pineapple flavour, it is the best i.m.o.
3. Custard Premium, just wow!
4. Red Strawberry is ok, not the most flavourful, but not bad. Better used with other strawberry flavours.

Their terrible flavours are:
1. Banana, taste like sour beer.
2. Milk. 

I tried three flavours from Capella Silverline, and they are just aweful:
1. Candied Watermelon 
2. Tutti Fruity 
3. Cinnamon Sugar 

Some great flavours from The Flavour Apprentice:
1. Apple Pie 
2. Banana 
3. Banana Ripe 
4. Strawberry 
5. Strawberry Ripe 
6. Vanilla Cupcake 
7. Dairy Milk 
8. Sweet Cream 
9. Espresso 
10. Double Chocolate Clear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

myBru said:


> I have found that Flavour Art's concentrates are either excellent, or terrible



I think that applies to nearly all brands to be honest they all have hits and misses! I find Flavorah and Wonder flavors SC the most consistent although reading SFT flavour notes of the brand new Chefs flavours SC they sound like much more hits than misses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/21)

myBru said:


> 3. Cinnamon Sugar


This is interesting and shows how tastes differ as I quite like CSL Cinnamon Sugar. Low %'s in a mix gives you a nice gentle cinnamon with a bit of sweetness. If you want a bold in-your-face cinnamon then of course FLV Rich Cinnamon is the one to take or CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl if you like a pastry type cinnamon.



ASHBUNNY said:


> Molir Berry
> 
> Red Cherry


Probably one of my favourite cherries out there, but it's just sooo mild! One can try but I have not been able to make a proper single flavour juice from this, even at 10%.

A very contentious flavour, but one I like quite a lot is CAP New York Cheesecake. Some say they get sweaty gym socks from it, others like me love it. Alas, it has recently been replaced by INW Yes We Cheesecake which is just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myBru (23/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is interesting and shows how tastes differ as I quite like CSL Cinnamon Sugar.


Exactly, everyone's taste is so different, that's why DIY mixing for me is so expensive, because I keep trying different flavours untill I get the taste that works for me. That's why there are so many different juice brands and flavours, because taste vastly differ amongst peeps. 
I always read reviews on a flavour, and I don't know why I do it, because of taste difference. 
But FA Banana is really bad for mel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/21)

myBru said:


> But FA Banana is really bad for mel


I have honestly not tried it since I do not use banana all that often and when I do, I use TFA Banana Cream as that's some good stuff right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myBru (23/6/21)

Timwis said:


> I think that applies to nearly all brands to be honest they all have hits and misses! I find Flavorah and Wonder flavors SC the most consistent although reading SFT flavour notes of the brand new Chefs flavours SC they sound like much more hits than misses!


They do, but strawberry from a specific line of concentrates for one person is lekker, but not for the next one. Like some people love FA Banana, I hated it...
I find that a lot of TFA flavours for me work quite well.


----------



## myBru (23/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have honestly not tried it since I do not use banana all that often and when I do, I use TFA Banana Cream as that's some good stuff right there!


Then it is next on my list


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/21)

myBru said:


> I always read reviews on a flavour, and I don't know why I do it, because of taste difference.



I agree wholeheartedly.

I am a bit taste-challenged. I struggle to identify specific flavours in a juice. For me, the important thing is that I know what I like.

I have discovered that I like many DiyorDie's recipes. I have no way of knowing if what I taste is what Wayne intended but I still like them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

I am in the same boat and often when I just fancy a bit of a flavour I will mix up just enough for an evening session. Often I will just wing it and not even note the recipe. If I fancy some banana and it works, then good enough. I also often just add a flavour to my ADV mix and that works very well for me too.


----------

